# montegi rims



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

does anyone know the website to montegi racing rims? i have been searching but have found nothing.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not the motegi site but here's 2....

http://www.jimcookperformance.com/MotegiRacing/LeftIndex.html

http://www.2loww.com/storeindex_files/motegi_Rims.html


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

Pepboys sells motegi..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

yes pepboys sells montegi, but i want the whole line of rims they offer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

yea try www.motegiracing.com

does anyone know if motegi is a good quality brand?? like are their rims strong and durable??


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

montegi is the best in my book. light and strong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

lol lights??? the mr7's are like 24lbs arent they


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

mr8's are 16.5lbs 16x7
mr7's are 16.5lbs 15x6.5
mr15's are 16.5 lbs 16x7
all according to their website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

MR12 16x7 +42mm 16.5lbs W, GM, S $125 

my factory wheels are 21.36 lbs


----------



## Paul Sullivan (Nov 27, 2003)

*Not light*

I would not use Motegi rims. When I used to have a 1997 maxima 5-speed I put on a set of motegi 's that looked great, but when they got shipped to my house I could not belive how heavy they were. They were def heavier then my cheap primax rims. After i put them on i could noticea weight difference.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sears can order the entire line of Motegi rims, and at a pretty decent price too. thas where im getting mine. and the ones im getting are 16 lbs. and for the price/weight ratio, thats pretty good. so its either Motegi, or i go axis maglites at 11 lbs, but i really dont trust their strength for the pot holes around here


----------

